# problème de haut parleurs (iBook G4)



## El_ChiCo (3 Décembre 2004)

En fait, je voulais juste savoir si quelqu'un avait déjà constaté ce problème et si du coup c'est un problème fréquent ou si juste je n'ai pas de chance...

En fait, de temps en temps, le haut parleur gauche de mon iBook meurt... Il résuscite quelques temps après et puis en alternance aléatoire comme ca... Par exemple, la, ca faisait bien un mois que je n'avais pas eu ce problème, et ca revient.

Est-ce que quelqu'un connait ca ? Est-ce qu'il faut que je retourne le portable à Apple, est-ce que je devrai prendre l'augmentation d'AppleCare ? Des conseils dans ce genre quoi.

Merci bien.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2004)

Ben un petit coup de tel au sav d'Apple, et demande leur, mais bon, ce n'est pas normal, alor sil faut intervenir vite.


----------



## drs (3 Décembre 2004)

salut

je confirme que ce n'est pas normal du tout!

J'ai un ibook g4 et jamais eu ce pb. Les deux hp fonctionnent tres bien (enfin dans la limite ou deux pastilles de 1cm donne du son  )

Alex


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2004)

Donc il faut appeller le sav Apple tout de suite, afin de pouvoir régler le probleme au plus vite.

 Au fait, juste au passage, tu n'aurais pas renversé un liquide sur ton haut parleur ???
 Car pourrait tout expliquer.


----------



## El_ChiCo (4 Décembre 2004)

A vrai dire, je me doute un peu que ca ne soit pas normal... Pour ce qui est du liquide, non, ca n'est pas possible... Je tiens à ce portable comme à la prunelle de mes yeux. Je pense que mon portefeuille se souvient encore de l'achat de cet ordinateur, donc j'en prend bien soin. Et puis c'est apparu soudainement...
J'ai bien pensé aller chez le revendeur pour leur montrer, mais dans la mesure ou c'est aléatoire comme symptôme, aucune démonstration du problème ne peut être faite, vu que par principe, une démonstration est toujours ratée... De la même manière, si je l'envoi, ils vont le tester, mais je ne peux pas garantir qu'au moment où ils vont faire les tests, ils verront le problème... C'est un peu ca mon souci aussi...

Cela dit, je téléphone des demain. Et au besoin, comme je suis encore moins d'un an apres l'achat, je prend la prolongation de l'Apple Care...

Merci en tout cas pour vos conseils.
Et bonne nuit.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2004)

Pas de probleme, tiens nous au courant de ce qu'Apple va te dire.
 Et dit leur que la panne est chronique.


----------



## vincmyl (6 Décembre 2004)

Ce n'est peut etre que une soudure


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2004)

C'est clair,  c'est concevable


----------



## El_ChiCo (12 Janvier 2005)

voilà... J'ai déposé le pauvre portable au revendeur agréé apple Bouhouhouh ! ! ! il est plus là ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










enfin bon... Je leur ait dit que ca s'en va et que ca revient, que c'est fait de tout petits riens, mais que justement la, ca chante pas...

on verra...

Merci pour votre soutient moral les gars...


----------



## Zyrol (12 Janvier 2005)

J'arrive un peu tard, je sais..mais bon...

Il m'est arrivé plusieurs fois la meme chose, c'etait sur le haut parleur gauche. Je me suis rendu compte que c'etait la balance qui bougeait toute seule !!! si si !
Depuis 6 mois ça ne me le fait plus, va savoir pourquoi....

Je crois que je devrais appeller Mulder et Scully !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2005)

le domaine du para normal fait son apparition sur MacGé .... lol
 ce para normal ne pourrait t-il pas mettre un Tiger sur ma machine des sa sortie ??? lol

 Sinon, pour le haut parleur et la balance qui bouge toute seul, ca parait louche.
 Es-ce qu'il n'y a pas une combinaison de touche qui permette de faire bouger la balance, ca pourrait expliquer ces variations


----------



## vincmyl (12 Janvier 2005)

Je crois pas qu'il y est une combinaison de touche


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Janvier 2005)

Ben moi, j'ai pas de powerMac G4, mais j'ai eu un 5300 et un 5500 qui m'on fait le même coup, eh bien, si on a pas pu cerner la raison exacte, on a pu quand même préciser qu'il s'agissait d'un problème logiciel (en démarrant sur les CD d'install, les deux HP fonctionnaient toujours parfaitement), et non matériel. A méditer ... Et vérifier.


----------



## El_ChiCo (13 Janvier 2005)

ouais, mais la, au moment ou le gauche se déconnecte, ca crachouille... c'est pas propre... pendant 1 ou 2 seconde j'ai le temps de me dire merde ca redéconne, et après ca chante plus... Et la balance est toujours au milieu..

Enfin on verra la réponse du magasin...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

effectivement, la, il y'a un probleme sérieux, affaire a suivre


----------



## El_ChiCo (1 Mars 2005)

pour ceux qui sont en attente du résultat, j'ai récupéré l'appareil 4 ou 5 jours après l'avoir déposé (c'était long...) eux n'ont rien constaté d'anormal, et moi non plus depuis...
Touchons du bois, soit, pour que ca ne le refasse plus jamais, soit pour que ca meurt avant la fin de l'extension de garantie...


----------



## vincmyl (1 Mars 2005)

Alors ils n'ont rien fait? Pas de remplacement ou autre


----------



## El_ChiCo (1 Mars 2005)

ben non... En fait, si j'ai bien compris, ils l'ont branché, ils ont écouté de le musique du matin au soir, ils ont joué a UT pendant leur pause repas, et c'est tout... Pendant 5 jours, j'ai fait le bonheur de quelques techniciens qui ont eu une vraie raison de travailler avec de la musique  c'est déjà ca...


----------



## cousinhube (1 Mars 2005)

Il y a un an environ j'avais aussi eu ce problème sur mon iBook: la balance bougait toute seule, la première fois j'ai mis une semaine pour comprendre, et puis après ça me la refait une ou deux fois... et puis ça ne l'a jamais refait !
Alors il doit y avoir un bug quelquepart (à noter que ça me la fait uniquement sur Jaguar mais jamais sur Panther) ou bien un raccourci que l'on ne connait pas.


----------



## bourgeois.thomas (1 Mars 2005)

J'ai un ibook G4 et moi aussi, il m'arrive d'avoir des petits soucis avec l'un de mes hauts parleurs qui grésille de temps en temps.


----------



## zolive12 (7 Mars 2005)

salut
cela vient de m'arriver...  il y deux jours, ca gressille non stop depuis deux jours et c'est de pire en pire... je sais pas quoi faire... la balance est au milieux. je ne voit que un pb materiel.   En plus, etant au Japon, je ne voit pas d'autre solution que de passer a l'apple store de Tokyo, est ce que quelqu'un sais si ils ont un service de repartion dans ces apple Stores ?  et si c'est possible de le faire reparer sans trop de frais sachant que je l'ai acheter chez un revendeur en france au mois de novembre 2004 ?  
merci pour vos reponses
Olivier


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mars 2005)

zolive12 a dit:
			
		

> salut
> cela vient de m'arriver...  il y deux jours, ca gressille non stop depuis deux jours et c'est de pire en pire... je sais pas quoi faire... la balance est au milieux. je ne voit que un pb materiel.   En plus, etant au Japon, je ne voit pas d'autre solution que de passer a l'apple store de Tokyo, est ce que quelqu'un sais si ils ont un service de repartion dans ces apple Stores ?  et si c'est possible de le faire reparer sans trop de frais sachant que je l'ai acheter chez un revendeur en france au mois de novembre 2004 ?
> merci pour vos reponses
> Olivier



Pour le savoir, zappe la PRam, et tente de démarrer sur un CD pour voir si ça grésille toujours. Essaie aussi de déplacer le Mac pour voir.

EDIT : Au fait, si tu branches un casque ou des enceintes externes, est-ce que ça grésille aussi ?


----------



## zolive12 (7 Mars 2005)

bah justement, c'est parceque ca gresille pas dans le casque que je pense que le HP est naze....


----------



## zolive12 (7 Mars 2005)

En plus ce n'ai que le HP droit qui gresille et ce dés le son de démarage....


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mars 2005)

zolive12 a dit:
			
		

> En plus ce n'ai que le HP droit qui gresille et ce dés le son de démarage....



Il m'est arrivé la même chose sur un 5500, il y a quelques années, et après Zap de la PRam et démarrage sur le CD système, ça le faisait plus, et aussitôt redémarré sur le HD, ça recommençait, et toujours, l'écoute au casque était bonne. J'ai tout réinstallé, et depuis plus de problème. J'ai toujours ce 5500 (dopé avec une carte G3, je l'ai passé à mon fils qui s'en sert quotidiennement), et ça n'a jamais recommencé. Par contre, je suis incapable de dire ce qui avait provoqué ça.


----------



## El_ChiCo (7 Mars 2005)

pour ce qui est du service de réparation du mac, j'ai eu en Irlande un problème sur une machine achetée en France, et Apple n'en a fait aucune histoire... Il a été réparé et échangé sans soucis... Je pense que ca devrait marcher aussi pour toi...


----------



## vincmyl (7 Mars 2005)

Il n'y a plus de SAV en Irlande non? Ceux sont les Apple Center qui s'en occupent


----------



## El_ChiCo (7 Mars 2005)

bah j'sais pas... Apple nous a envoyé un transporteur UPS, on lui a confié la machine... Après, je peux pas te dire... en fait...... :rose:


----------



## zolive12 (8 Mars 2005)

merci pour vos reponse, je vais essayer tout ca... Un derniere question... les CD des OS X fournis avec l'ibook, c'est juste des CD de reinstalle? ou bien c'est des CD avec le systeme complet ? 
Peut etre y pas de differences, mais c'est pour ma culture perso...


----------



## Zyrol (8 Mars 2005)

zolive12 a dit:
			
		

> merci pour vos reponse, je vais essayer tout ca... Un derniere question... les CD des OS X fournis avec l'ibook, c'est juste des CD de reinstalle? ou bien c'est des CD avec le systeme complet ?
> Peut etre y pas de differences, mais c'est pour ma culture perso...



Tu peux tout faire avec ces CD : Reinstallation complete à partir de rien, ou restauration du système.


----------



## zolive12 (4 Avril 2005)

bon, me revoila.... alors... zappe de la PRAM.... rien ne change, ca gresille, reinstalle, pareille... je pense que je vais essayer d'aller voir au apple store. Si j'arrive a me faire comprendre par le vendeurs japonais... 
je vous tient au courant.


----------



## vincmyl (4 Avril 2005)

Un probleme de soudure peut etre


----------

